# GCAS swap



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I didn't make it to Cincinnati Discus after I left. Was too worried about my newest additions that I couldn't pass up.
I Purchased 6 koi angels for $20.00

Will post pics after tank matainence as I have been lax on that and the tank has a bit of green dust and gsa.

I know I saw a few members there. What did everyone else get?

*side note I lost a Viejita II male 2 days ago. Need my next trio *cough* Matt *cough*


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I must have gotten there right after you left, Damon, so we have yet to meet. While I couldn't really buy any fish from the swap because I wouldn't have been home until late tonight, I was very very impressed with the turnout. Everybody was super friendly (especially the guy I talked while walking up to the building and the nice guy that wanted to detail my car) and there were some really cool things available. We DEFINITELY need to get a table next year. 

Thanks to Jim, I may be starting down the road to discus addiction. I would love to go to Cincy Discus sometime with you guys. Jim said they have tefe greens which I -have- to see in person. Maybe we could take a road trip to Rocky Mountain Discus near Evansville, IN.....


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm there. Just make sure I leave my wallet in the van.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll hold it for you, Jim...................


----------

